# Bonamassa Quits Social Media



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I don’t blame him.









Joe Bonamassa Announces He's Quitting Social Media After Comments Aimed at His Looks


'Any posts on this page going forward will not be from me.'




www.ultimate-guitar.com


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm with you Joe.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Joe: "This isn't what I signed up for 8 years ago. Social media has become such a distraction for me. This place feels like it has the maturity of high school and I fear I am gonna be provoked one day into saying something i might regret.

So I'm leaving this wonderful place to the influencers and good looking. Enjoy it before it destroys your soul."


Amen


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I think social media is probably the greatest weapon ever devised. It’s done far more harm than good, not only to our society, but individual mental health.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Man im glad no one on here knows im soon rocking the power donut.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

This makes me want to listen to his music. So, if one person can go cold turkey, then there is hope for others, eh?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

RBlakeney said:


> Man im glad no one on here knows im soon rocking the power donut.


I am presently growing my hair to my ass so that when the time for the comb over approaches I will be well positioned.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> I am presently growing my hair to my ass so that when the time for the comb over approaches I will be well positioned.


Me as well, im close to shoulder length currently


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

RBlakeney said:


> Man im glad no one on here knows im soon rocking the power donut.


I have no idea what a power donut is, but it’s sounds delicious lol


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Good for him. 

I gave it up a few years ago and don't miss it one bit.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Parabola said:


> I have no idea what a power donut is, but it’s sounds delicious lol


I feel like its when you have a bald spot in the middle. Luckily im not going to have that because my receding hairline will catch up with my bald spot. At this rate I'm going to be the Sad, skinny brunette hulk hogan by the time I'm 40


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

About the only thing I have left to be thankful for in life is that my hair didn't fall out ...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> Man im glad no one on here knows im soon rocking the power donut.


You need to go full skullet.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Sneaky said:


> You need to go full skullet.





RBlakeney said:


> I feel like its when you have a bald spot in the middle. Luckily im not going to have that because my receding hairline will catch up with my bald spot. At this rate I'm going to be the Sad, skinny brunette hulk hogan by the time I'm 40


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

I think there is more to life than being really ridiculously good-looking


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> I think there is more to life than being really ridiculously good-looking


I have to tell myself that.... I have no other choice


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

When I go bald I'm just going to keep my beard, hit the gym, and sing for Pantera


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> I have to tell myself that.... I have no other choice


what, waking up being a total winner isn't enough for ya? 
We should just be thankful that none of us look like Joe Bonamassa (too many syllables in that)


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

RBlakeney said:


> When I go bald I'm just going to keep my beard, hit the gym, and sing for Pantera






that could be you making Tom Hanks shoot duck sauce into his trousers


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> that could be you making Tom Hanks shoot duck sauce into his trousers


This is my new favourite video.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

$660 air canada one way toronto to van it's no fuckin surprise that joe bonamass's hair fell out


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Your course is set. Grammy's are in your future


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

He should join GC


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

This was my first exposure to Devin Townsend and I have literally been a fan ever since







🤘🎸🤘
Rock on donut dude.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

RBlakeney said:


> I feel like its when you have a bald spot in the middle. Luckily im not going to have that because my receding hairline will catch up with my bald spot. At this rate I'm going to be the Sad, skinny brunette hulk hogan by the time I'm 40


Go for the 80s Kim Mitchell. It can't go out of style if it never was IN style!


----------



## BadHiwatt (May 9, 2017)

Pat James said:


> This was my first exposure to Devin Townsend and I have literally been a fan ever since
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not my genre, but the dude is seriously talented.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I still have lush long Ojibwe hair at 48😙


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Pfft, my hair was threatening to quit me around 1996 so I fired its ass.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> that could be you making Tom Hanks shoot duck sauce into his trousers


I am non native English speaker and I can't understand single word (and not surprised with that at all). Does native English speaker can understand the lyrics?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Rollin Hand said:


> Go for the 80s Kim Mitchell


Or Riff Raff?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bigboki said:


> I am non native English speaker and I can't understand single word (and not surprised with that at all). Does native English speaker can understand the lyrics?


Same guy


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

It's not the same guy singing for Meshuggah, whose scream is like a pure sheet of white-noise. I personally cannot understand him unless I have the lyrics in front of me. 

Devin Townsend on the other hand is more operatic and easier to understand. I still like Meshuggah man more


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LMAO


----------

